# Looking to buy



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Located in FM. I know this has been talked about before but where are some good places to look within the area? Would it make sense to look outside the area? I'm kinda finding out first hand theres not a lot of used ones out there or maybe i'm just dumb. Looking for a 6x12 probably.

thanks guys


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought a 6X12 united trailer in Fargo. I cant remember the name of the dealership but its located right off the east side of I-29. I would definately recommend one of these! They are a little expensive though. Goodluck!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You can get a nice new haulmark 6x12 for around $2900 at vistos in W. Fargo.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Any other suggestions would be helpful


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

USAlx50 said:


> You can get a nice new haulmark 6x12 for around $2900 at vistos in W. Fargo.


You sure?? If so that would be sweet because even the cheap brands are 3200-3500 everywhere around me. I might have to sell both of ours and buy those, and still come out ahead!!
Thanks


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I just bought a haulmark from Vistos about a month ago and they are the cheapest!They have the best deals around. They were about 600 cheaper than the next place. I bought a 6x12 black, ramp, and high rock guard for 3000. There are not many other trailers than can offer the same offers and meet the price. I did alot of research on trailers so if you have any questions i can answer them.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Do i need to look at a tandem? I don't know anything about trailers i'm just wondering what you guys think


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=58&t=82531


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

duckmander said:


> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=82531


Is this just to show me a big trailer at a good price? Or is it saying yes i need a dual axle? ha


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

You do not need two axels unless your hauling a car. Get a single, less axels, less maintenance, less cost. Vistos really had the best deal and I would recommend checking them out


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Buck25 said:


> duckmander said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=82531
> ...


It was to show you it was 2' longer then you wanted and it was half the price or there abouts.
thats all.



> I bent the axel going over a plowed field


from the add. I believe it is a single axle.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah i got ya duckcommander i just thought maybe you were implying that i should get a dual axel because this guys got bent. I think i'm going to stick with a single axel though thanks guys


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Andy Weber said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > You can get a nice new haulmark 6x12 for around $2900 at vistos in W. Fargo.
> ...


Menards in Fargo has some off brand enclosed trailers for dirt cheap. You could go ahead and buy one but I wouldnt waste your money. Haulmarks are quality trailers and for 2900 for a 6X12 that sounds like a good deal.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

duckmander said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> > duckmander said:
> ...


Yup, that trailer was a single axle. He put some good miles on it with an ATV in it. Seems singles are fine most of the time but it isn't hard to bend them if things get bumpy with an atv in there or you get reckless in frozen plowed fields.


----------

